# Masonic Central Japan with guest Br. Jim Johnston - Feb 08,2010



## News Feeder (Jun 11, 2010)

Brothers Michael Pearce and Bill Patterson launch their inaugural edition Masonic Central Asia with their guest Br. Jim Johnston, PhD., who is one of the foremost scholars on Masonry in Japan.  Also, Br. Johnston is a Past Grand Master of the island nation, a 33Âº Brother of the Scottish Rite, and a founding member of the Lodge of research Japan.   This episode was pre-recorded for the time difference but your questions and comments are very much welcome and encouraged!Japan



 | Asia



 | Freemasonry



 | history



 | research



 

More...


----------

